# Wie findet ihr mein Design?



## BehindTheScenes (4. Oktober 2006)

moin,

ich habe endlich nach tagelangen arbeit mein Design fertig gestellt.

hier ein Link: http://www.imagespell.com/show.php?id=698da7d27ec2dcc116e760f0ccb872ba.jpg

Wie findet ihr es?

PS: Es soll eine Webpage sein 

MfG BehindTheScenes


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

Für Anregungen und gehaltvoller Kritik steht Dir die Creative Lounge
zur Verfügung, in diese dieser Thread verschoben wird.

Gruß


----------



## BehindTheScenes (4. Oktober 2006)

Wieso schreibt niemand Kritik?

Habt ihr keine Meinung ...


MfG BehindTheScenes


----------



## holzoepfael (4. Oktober 2006)

Der Schriftzug dk-soft gefällt mir nicht. Er ist verschwommen und schlecht leserlich. Und irgendwie passen mir die Zahlen im Hintergrund nicht wirklich...entweder über den ganzen Balken oder gar nicht...

Ansonsten schlicht und logisch aufgebaut...


----------



## helaukoenig (4. Oktober 2006)

Der Schriftzug dk-soft gefällt mir auch nicht, zumal mir unklar ist, warum du dk in Kleinbuchstaben setzt und Soft eben groß. Die Typografie auf den Registern halte ich für gänzlich misslungen. Es gibt viele Dinge, die nicht zusammenpassen, dazu gehört unter anderem Webdesign und Serifenschriften. Zudem passt diese klassizistische Serifen auch nicht zur kursiven Serifenlosen in dk-Soft, und dann auch noch in Kapitälchen!



> "Geht gar nicht!" Gerd Dögow


----------



## Iceripper (4. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

ich finde auch, schlichtes und strukturiertes Design, das übersichtlich ist.
Aber wie meine Vorredner schon sagten gefällt mir der DK Schriftzug nicht, besonders den Binär-Code würde ich weglassen, da er vom wessentlichen (Dem Namen der Firma) ablenkt.
Aber sonst echt okay, meiner Meinung nach.

Mfg Andy


----------



## chmee (8. November 2006)

Die Menupunkte stechen stärker raus als das "Firmenlogo". Dass die Menupunkte wichtig
sind, steht ausser Frage, aber das Logo ist so dermaßen weich/Schwach, dass es egal
zu sein scheint.

mfg chmee


----------

